# Giustifico Galliani



## admin (12 Luglio 2013)

Premessa: di cavolate, nel passato remoto e recente, ne ha fatte parecchie: rinnovi improbabili e acquisti ridicoli.

Ma... credo che nella situazione attuale non abbia colpe. O che ne abbia davvero poche. Lui non è il proprietario del Milan. E se la proprietà non tira fuori un centesimo può farci davvero poco o nulla.

Aveva venduto Robinho al Santos per 6 milioni (lo ha dichiarato il presidente del Santos oggi). La trattativa è saltata per colpa delle pretese dello stesso Robinho. 

Puoi avere anche il dirigente più bravo dell'universo ma se la proprietà non ha soldi (o meglio, se non vuole spenderli) c'è davvero poco da fare.

Comunque, aspettiamo il 2 Settembre. Qualcosa uscirà. O, almeno, me lo auguro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2013)

Però di cavolate ne ha accumulate parecchie... 

Sta cercando di rimediare agli errori, ma francamente credo sia troppo tardi. Certo in questo momento ci vorrebbe un assegno di Fininvest di 50 milioni per comprare un centrocampista e un difensore centrale da Milan, ma sappiamo tutti che non sarà così. 
Invece dovremo tenerci il Re delle Pedalate e quell'altra sanguisuga ghanese Jersey Shore.

Francamente non mi aspettavo di dover vivere un periodo del genere, cioè sapevo che potevano venire le vacche magre, ma non fino a questo punto. Manco col Perugia di Gaucci ho vissuto una situazione del genere...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

I 4,5 milioni di stipendio di Robinho che sono stati la causa della trattativa saltata da quale mente geniale provengono? La sua.


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2013)

Ah, mettiamoci pure che aveva preso Tevez e ceduto Pato (sarebbe stata una grandissima operazione). Purtroppo, anche in quel caso, la proprietà c'ha messo del suo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I 4,5 milioni di stipendio di Robinho che sono stati la causa della trattativa saltata da quale mente geniale provengono? La sua.


4.5 è la parte fissa... coi premi può arrivare pure a 6...


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I 4,5 milioni di stipendio di Robinho che sono stati la causa della trattativa saltata da quale mente geniale provengono? La sua.



E' vero, ma quando è stato acquistato era un periodo particolare (tutte rose, fiori e Ibra). E già al City guadagnava le stesse cifre, se non di più.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma quando è stato acquistato era un periodo particolare (tutte rose, fiori e Ibra). E già al City guadagnava le stesse cifre, se non di più.



Però sono errori che alla lunga si pagano, purtroppo. Ora abbiamo un giocatore che non riusciremo mai a vendere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, mettiamoci pure che aveva preso Tevez e ceduto Pato (sarebbe stata una grandissima operazione). Purtroppo, anche in quel caso, la proprietà c'ha messo del suo.


Ok... questo te lo concedo. Però guardiamo dal 2006, da quando è cominciata la fase di austerity, cosa ha combinato... errori su errori.

Stagione 2006/2007: cessione di Shevchenko a una cifra congrua (ci voleva Galliani per vendere Shevchenko a quella cifra?): 46 mln.
Acquisti: 
Oliveira 22 mln (ROTFL)
Oddo 12 mln (ROTFL)
Grimi 2.5 mln (....)
Gourcouff 5 mln (rivenduto poi con una plusvalenza, ma sul piano sportivo da noi è stato più inutile di Dhorasoo)
Bonera 3mln
Ronaldo 8 mln (utile quella stagione, ma con le pezze al ... che ci ritrovavamo era meglio investire su qualche giovane piuttosto che sul solito brasiliano a fine carriera)

Questo è il modo in cui ha dilapidato la cessione di Shevchenko... i primi 4 palesemente falliti, Bonera è stato utile, ma non ai livelli che pensavamo, mentre Ronaldo ci ha dato una mano, ma investendo comunque tanto per un giocatore a fine carriera.

Questo solo la stagione 2006/2007... possiamo trovare altre stagioni con acquisti a dir poco fallimentari... inoltre è riuscito a portare a parametro zero quasi un'intera squadra che era piena zeppa di campioni: Dida, Nesta, Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf, Inzaghi, Ambrosini... non abbiamo incassato una lira da questi qui... questi sono errori gravi in regime di austerity...


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Luglio 2013)

La colpa è anche sua, fa parte della società non è mica un volontario.

Non possiamo dire Galliani è un "genio" quando ti porta Ibra e poi dire Galliani non ha colpe quando non ci sono soldi, ma colpa della proprietà. Non è anche merito del nano se arriva Ibra allora?

I soldi non ci sono, ma questo non fa una scusante, di uno che negli anni passati ha fatto danni su danni e se oggi ci troviamo in questa situazione è anche per colpa sua. Vorrei anche precisare che Galliani è diventato un vero dittatore nel Milan. Negli anni ha incominciato ad abusare del suo ruolo (visto che Berlusconi non sa manco la rosa) fino a voler ricoprire tutte le cariche, quando il Milan necessitava un DS. Ma lui voleva fare tutto e ci ha portato cessi su cessi.

Poi uno che da 1.2 milioni a Traorè che giustificazione può avere?

Questa è la mia idea. Non lo giustifico dal momento che la colpa è della società e lui fa parte della società.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2013)

Diciamo che ai suoi errori da un po' di tempo si è aggiunta l'oggettiva incapacità di operare per la situazione già descritta, con risultati disastrosi e sconfortanti.


----------



## Hammer (12 Luglio 2013)

Concordo sul fatto che stia facendo il più possibile. L'operazione SCIAGURATA Poli-Salamon a causa della comproprietà non è colpa sua, ma del Sommo Bresidende che non piazza i soldi per acquistarlo definitivamente.

Velo pietoso sul passato, o meglio, su quando c'erano i soldi per fare mercato. Come ricorda qualcuno sopra, i millemila milioni all'anno di contratto a gente inadeguata, mosse disastrose. Sto vizio gli è rimasto anche l'anno scorso, 1.2 milioni a Traoré sono indegni.


----------



## Petrecte (12 Luglio 2013)

Giustificare il geometra è impossibile per quanto impegno ci si possa mettere,gestisce praticamente in propio la società da quasi vent'anni,non vuole un D.S. , non vuole aiuto da nessuno , l'unico dirigente bravo lo ha scaraventato in panchina (senza peraltro proteggerlo come sta facendo da tre anni con Allergia),se avesse preso Tevez cedendo Pato probabilmente non avremmo Balotelli,lascio stare le varie prese in giro ai tifosi (specie quelli meno "evoluti".....),ora raccoglie quello che ha seminato....facile prima quando gli altri ripianavano eh....????
Visto che non vuole nessuno che lo affianchi si prenda almeno tutte le responsabilità che gli spettano.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Concordo con [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], nel senso che il Pelato ne ha fatte di cavolte, anche enormi ma se ora la proprietà ha chiuso i rubinetti (e molti lo devono comprendere ma non ce la fanno, in quanto il tutto entra da un orecchio ed esce da un altro) non è colpa sua. Il Milan di un tempo è MORTO. Ora siamo una squadra onesta che deve lottare con Napoli, Viola e robaccia simile (con tutto il rispetto). E' la sacrosanta realtà.


----------



## The P (12 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] stai diventando un aziendalista


----------



## Graxx (12 Luglio 2013)

Se siamo arrivati a sto punto è quasi tutta colpa sua...di come ha gestito in modo scellerato (economicamente parlando) la società...ricordo sempre il rinnovo quadriennale a cifre pazzesche ad un dida ormai 33enne...ma poi la cosa che mi innervosisce di più è come ci prende in giro con quelle stron.zate che dice sempre...siamo stracoperti siamo stracompetitivi non mi tradirà etc etc...è insopportabile...Berlusconi nel 2006 lo stava facendo fuori per prendere Moggi...magari ci fosse riuscito...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Luglio 2013)

concordo...ripeto che per me Galliani è un grandissimo dirigente, uno dei migliori al mondo, però anche lui fa delle cavolate...sui stipendi le fa perchè è troppo buono...peccato che queste cose ora che non ci sono i soldi le paghi care


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Se siamo arrivati a sto punto è quasi tutta colpa sua...di come ha gestito in modo scellerato (economicamente parlando) la società...ricordo sempre il rinnovo quadriennale a cifre pazzesche ad un dida ormai 33enne...ma poi la cosa che mi innervosisce di più è come ci prende in giro con quelle stron.zate che dice sempre...siamo stracoperti siamo stracompetitivi non mi tradirà etc etc...è insopportabile...Berlusconi nel 2006 lo stava facendo fuori per prendere Moggi...magari ci fosse riuscito...



A questo punto eravamo in Lega Pro....


----------



## Graxx (12 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A questo punto eravamo in Lega Pro....



E' normale intendessi senza calciopoli...se nn ci fosse stata calciopoli Moggi avrebbe preso il posto di Galliani...e Moggi a Gallina gli mette le palle in testa...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> E' normale intendessi senza calciopoli...se nn ci fosse stata calciopoli Moggi avrebbe preso il posto di Galliani...e Moggi a Gallina gli mette le palle in testa...



Ovviamente. Ho sempre ritenuto Moggi superiore a Galliani, senza dubbio alcuno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Se siamo arrivati a sto punto è quasi tutta colpa sua...di come ha gestito in modo scellerato (economicamente parlando) la società...ricordo sempre il rinnovo quadriennale a cifre pazzesche ad un dida ormai 33enne...ma poi la cosa che mi innervosisce di più è come ci prende in giro con quelle stron.zate che dice sempre...siamo stracoperti siamo stracompetitivi non mi tradirà etc etc...è insopportabile...*Berlusconi nel 2006 lo stava facendo fuori per prendere Moggi...magari ci fosse riuscito...*



io avevo letto che il Gallo sarebbe rimasto...avrebbero formato una coppia invicibile


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io avevo letto che il Gallo sarebbe rimasto...avrebbero formato una coppia invicibile



Vero, oppure avrebbero litigato clamorosamente 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Concordo con [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], nel senso che il Pelato ne ha fatte di cavolte, anche enormi ma se ora la proprietà ha chiuso i rubinetti (e molti lo devono comprendere ma non ce la fanno, in quanto il tutto entra da un orecchio ed esce da un altro) non è colpa sua. Il Milan di un tempo è MORTO. Ora siamo una squadra onesta che deve lottare con Napoli, Viola e robaccia simile (con tutto il rispetto). E' la sacrosanta realtà.



è vero, ma siamo comunque, per distacco, la società che fattura di più in Italia. La stessa Juve, credo, non spenda più di noi IN TOTALE, conteggiando tutto. Eppure non abbiamo un euro per il mercato.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Vero, oppure avrebbero litigato clamorosamente
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Il prossimo fatturato bianconero sarà pari al nostro al netto delle plusvalenze.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premessa: di cavolate, nel passato remoto e recente, ne ha fatte parecchie: rinnovi improbabili e acquisti ridicoli.
> 
> Ma... credo che nella situazione attuale non abbia colpe. O che ne abbia davvero poche. Lui non è il proprietario del Milan. E se la proprietà non tira fuori un centesimo può farci davvero poco o nulla.
> 
> ...



sono perfettamente d'accordo.Attualmente non ha alcuna colpa,se non la cavolata del "Carlitos non mi tradisce".Non si puo' fare mercato senza un euro,comunque sono convinto che da qui al 2 settembre qualcosa succederà,soprattutto in caso di esito positivo del playoff di champions league


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2013)

Sono d'accordo con te Admin...


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Però sono errori che alla lunga si pagano, purtroppo. Ora abbiamo un giocatore che non riusciremo mai a vendere.



Con la stessa logica la Juve non avrebbe dovuto prendere Tevez, visto che tra qualche anno saranno nella nostra identica situazione. 

Ma quando prendi questo genere di giocatore è perchè vuoi vincere fin da subito, lo paghi tanto, ma ti aiuta a vincere. Cosi è andata il primo anno con Robinho. 

Sfido chiunque a dire che era stufo quando lo prendemmo. Sfido chiunque della juve a dire che è stufo con Tevez. O stufo quando l'inter ha preso Milito.


----------



## Van The Man (13 Luglio 2013)

Il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa, questo è ovvio. Quello che gli rimprovero è di essersi appiattito per anni, andando a caccia di usato sicuro. Solo che, più che usato, era decotto (ma Emerson ve lo ricordate?), o in via di decomposizione (Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho)


----------



## Doctore (13 Luglio 2013)

La juve fra qualche anno avra lo stesso nostro problema degli ingaggi...
L ultima scoria che abbiamo e' bingo.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il prossimo fatturato bianconero sarà pari al nostro al netto delle plusvalenze.



Il prossimo, appunto.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Il prossimo, appunto.



Il bilancio sarà approvato a settembre.


----------



## robs91 (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Premessa: di cavolate, nel passato remoto e recente, ne ha fatte parecchie: rinnovi improbabili e acquisti ridicoli.
> *
> Ma... credo che nella situazione attuale non abbia colpe. O che ne abbia davvero poche. Lui non è il proprietario del Milan. E se la proprietà non tira fuori un centesimo può farci davvero poco o nulla.
> 
> ...



Il non mercato di adesso è anche figlio di queste cavolate commesse negli ultimi anni.Vedere giocatori come Traorè al Milan è un colpo al cuore.
Che poi la società non sganci un euro è altrettanto vero.


----------



## Mithos (13 Luglio 2013)

Posto che la colpa di tutto è in primis di Berlusconi perchè è il presidente e seppur assente per i suoi motivi è responsabile della condotta dei suoi collaboratori, Galliani è in questo empasse di mercato perchè ha accumulato errori e sprechi su errori e sprechi, stop!


----------



## runner (13 Luglio 2013)

scusate l' ignoranza ma il Santos che sta ricevendo quasi 80 mln sulle loro cessioni non hanno i soldi per Binho?

avevano un buco più grosso del nostro in bilancio dell' anno scorso?


----------



## arcanum (13 Luglio 2013)

Molte scommesse c'è da dire che le ha azzeccate, son state più quelle indovinate di quelle fallite quindi ci sta (nessun dirigente azzecca tutte le scommesse di mercato).

La questione stipendi è delicata: i vecchi campioni ebbero rinnovi con stipendi davvero esagerati però ci son cose che non sappiamo ma possiamo intuire. Questi campioni che noi pensavamo fossero così legati alla causa rossonera poi non lo erano così tanto, basta vedere Pirlo, e per trattenerli ha sganciato cash. Nel 2006-2007 quanti sarebbero stati felici degli eventuali addii dei nostri senatori?
Il rinnovo a Dida poi ricordo bene che fu una scommessa....in quel periodo stava facendo papere su papere, lui era fino a poco prima il numero uno al mondo, quindi quel rinnovo era per motivarlo. Scommessa decisamente persa, però pur sempre una scommessa che poteva andar bene.

Io dico che in generale ne esce bene Galliani, in Italia per certe cose rimane il migliore.
Personalmente gli mancano altre figure accanto, non tanto un DS (che sulla carta ci starebbe anche bene, ma oramai Galliani lavora in un certo modo da 27 anni, non è facile cambiare), quanto un team di osservatori coi controc...i in stile Udinese.
A tal proposito invece di silurare Galliani, io manderei a quel paese il signor Braida!! Lui si che non combina nulla da sempre!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La colpa è anche sua, fa parte della società non è mica un volontario.
> 
> Non possiamo dire Galliani è un "genio" quando ti porta Ibra e poi dire Galliani non ha colpe quando non ci sono soldi, ma colpa della proprietà. Non è anche merito del nano se arriva Ibra allora?
> 
> ...



Concordo in toto, meglio non si poteva dire


----------



## Mithos (13 Luglio 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Molte scommesse c'è da dire che le ha azzeccate, son state più quelle indovinate di quelle fallite quindi ci sta (nessun dirigente azzecca tutte le scommesse di mercato).
> 
> *La questione stipendi è delicata: i vecchi campioni ebbero rinnovi con stipendi davvero esagerati però ci son cose che non sappiamo ma possiamo intuire. Questi campioni che noi pensavamo fossero così legati alla causa rossonera poi non lo erano così tanto, basta vedere Pirlo, e per trattenerli ha sganciato cash. Nel 2006-2007 quanti sarebbero stati felici degli eventuali addii dei nostri senatori?
> Il rinnovo a Dida poi ricordo bene che fu una scommessa....in quel periodo stava facendo papere su papere, lui era fino a poco prima il numero uno al mondo, quindi quel rinnovo era per motivarlo.* Scommessa decisamente persa, però pur sempre una scommessa che poteva andar bene.
> ...



Scusami eh,ma hai detto delle cose un pò "lunari" in questo intervento. In primis, se la società è un azienda come il geometra da sempre ci ripete, i rinnovi contrattuali si fanno non col "cuore" ma con la testa e la mano al portafoglio. Che nel 2007 fossimo già in una situazione di crisi già lo si sapeva, come era evidente che bisognasse vendere certi giocatori perchè non più utili alla causa.
Dida poi, gli fai un contratto da 4, 5 a stagione, dopo innumerevoli papere perchè vuoi motivarlo??Altro che errore, fosse quello il motivo il geometra sarebbe davvero un pazzo incosciente.
Per quanto riguarda Braida, i giocatori talentuosi li scova, ma l'ultima parola sulle acquisizioni spetta all'antennista. Non troviamo sempre facili capri espiatori ai colpevoli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2013)

Indubbiamente il fatto che la proprietà del Milan metta a disposizione due spicci per il mercato è scandaloso e vergognoso,ma se quei due spicci non sei in grado di farli valere,allora non sei qualificato per gestire questa particolare situazione.
Galliani non è in grado di gestire al meglio una situazione low-budget,ecco perchè gli affiancherei qualcuno che sappia farlo.


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Luglio 2013)

Per me è inadeguato. Da anni ormai.

Giustificare? Neanche per sogno. Può avere delle attenuanti ma giustificarlo in toto è assurdo. Con i soldi è un totale disastro quest'uomo. Moggi da quel lato era un mostro e gli stipendi li faceva sudare ai propri giocatori.

Per ovviare alla chiusura dei rubinetti è andato per anni ad elemosinare parametro zero strapagando i giocatori ottenendo esattamente l'effetto opposto di quello che evidente si aspettava: risparmiare. Sono anni che abbiamo la zavorra degli stipendi ma lui imperterrito chiude contratti a cifre assurde. Tanto i soldi non sono suoi. Non ha alcuna visione di lungimiranza.

Il presidente non spende più? Si ma lui ha tra le mani il club che fattura di più in Italia da anni e non è riuscito manco ad aprire un ciclo. Non sa vendere, se non i top player (ma anche un ****** ci riuscirebbe), non sa proteggere le nostre bandiere o le nostre stelle, a livello mediatico è qualcosa di schifoso. Ripetitivo, noioso, inconcludente, irritante e strafottente. La sua gestione degli stipendi ha fatto perdere al Milan una quantità di soldi industriale. 

Il Galliani dell'era del fair play è totalmente inadeguato. Come lo è diventato anche il presidente, su questo non ci sono dubbi. Ma lui ha delle enormi responsabilità, enormi.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Luglio 2013)

sono abbastanza d'accordo, non lo giustifico però per le boiate che spara ogni giorno


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente il fatto che la proprietà del Milan metta a disposizione due spicci per il mercato è scandaloso e vergognoso,ma se quei due spicci non sei in grado di farli valere,allora non sei qualificato per gestire questa particolare situazione.
> Galliani non è in grado di gestire al meglio una situazione low-budget,ecco perchè gli affiancherei qualcuno che sappia farlo.



Qui non si tratta nemmeno più di due spicci. Il budget è ZERO!


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2013)

quello che mi da piu fastidio con galliani sono le sue dichiarazioni dove deve sempre trovare un modo per dire che il milan e sempre il numero uno.

ranking europei, ranking italiani, ranking personali... e basta.
mi ricordo ancora le parole su eleftheropoulos per esempio.

stai zitto e prova a rinforzare la squadra che sei stancante.


----------



## Hammer (13 Luglio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Per me è inadeguato. Da anni ormai.
> 
> Giustificare? Neanche per sogno. Può avere delle attenuanti ma giustificarlo in toto è assurdo. Con i soldi è un totale disastro quest'uomo. Moggi da quel lato era un mostro e gli stipendi li faceva sudare ai propri giocatori.
> 
> ...



Ottima arringa


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ottima arringa



Io mi prostro


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qui non si tratta nemmeno più di due spicci. Il budget è ZERO!



Non esattamente.In questa sessione di mercato abbiamo speso 8 milioni (Zapata + Vergara).


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Il riscatto di zapata lo si poteva evitare tranquillamente....


----------



## runner (13 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il riscatto di zapata lo si poteva evitare tranquillamente....



per metterci chi?


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Luglio 2013)

Io è da una vita che dico che Galliani, DI QUESTA SITUAZIONE, non ha colpe, però alla gente piace ricordare sempre e solo le [email protected] che ha commesso (e ne ha commesse, perché come tutti è un essere umano). Ci meritiamo evidentemente i Branca, i Marotta e i Secco della situazione.


----------



## runner (13 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi al Gallo gli va affiancato un Maldini della situazione e su questo non c' è dubbio

criticare Braida penso che sia una cosa assurda e mi fa tanto di provare a pigliare il barattolo ai baracconi con le palle da tennis 

terza cosa mi viene da fare una domanda, ma voi di tutte le squadre che ci sono in Italia di che dirigenti (attualmente operativi) vi fidereste e di chi sareste contenti di avere? 
perchè a me tra i vari presidenti, procuratori e dirigenti tanta "bella gente" non è che ne vedo!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io è da una vita che dico che Galliani, DI QUESTA SITUAZIONE, non ha colpe, però alla gente piace ricordare sempre e solo le [email protected] che ha commesso (e ne ha commesse, perché come tutti è un essere umano). Ci meritiamo evidentemente i Branca, i Marotta e i Secco della situazione.


Vorrei che mi giustificassi l'asserzione "non ha colpe". 

Che danni doveva fare di più? Con il fatturato più alto in Italia non riusciamo a fare mercato, rendiamocene conto. Ad esempio ti dico che con l'ingaggio che Galliani ha dato a Traorè la Fiorentina sta discutendo il rinnovo di contratto a Ljajic. Se questi non sono danni, non so cosa avrebbe dovuto fare di più. Ancora non ha capito che gli ingaggi dei cosiddetti comprimari devono essere adeguati a quelli di Fiorentina, Napoli, Roma. Altrimenti soldi per fare mercato non ce ne sono e non usciremo mai da questa situazione.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vorrei che mi giustificassi l'asserzione "non ha colpe".
> 
> Che danni doveva fare di più? Con il fatturato più alto in Italia non riusciamo a fare mercato, rendiamocene conto. Ad esempio ti dico che con l'ingaggio che Galliani ha dato a Traorè la Fiorentina sta discutendo il rinnovo di contratto a Ljajic. Se questi non sono danni, non so cosa avrebbe dovuto fare di più. Ancora non ha capito che gli ingaggi dei cosiddetti comprimari devono essere adeguati a quelli di Fiorentina, Napoli, Roma. Altrimenti soldi per fare mercato non ce ne sono e non usciremo mai da questa situazione.



Avere il fatturato più alto non significa una beata mazza, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi al Gallo gli va affiancato un Maldini della situazione e su questo non c' è dubbio
> 
> criticare Braida penso che sia una cosa assurda e mi fa tanto di provare a pigliare il barattolo ai baracconi con le palle da tennis
> 
> ...


Galliani era affiancato da Leonardo, ma lui vuole operare da solo visto che pur di togliersi Leonardo di torno l'ha costretto ad allenare il Milan.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Galliani era affiancato da Leonardo, ma lui vuole operare da solo visto che pur di togliersi Leonardo di torno l'ha costretto ad allenare il Milan.



Veramente chi ha cacciato a calci nel sederino Leonardo (che adesso è diventato un grandissimo quando dopo che ci ha lasciato per le m€rde era un cane) è stato il nano, non certo Galliani.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Avere il fatturato più alto non significa una beata mazza, con tutto il rispetto.


Beh oddio, significa eccome visto che quello che fatturi lo puoi spendere. Non significherebbe una beata mazza se il fatturato del Milan fosse di 10, 12 milioni più alto rispetto a quello delle squadre sopra citate. Ma visto che il Milan fattura almeno il doppio rispetto a quelle società, qualche domanda sulle reali capacità di Galliani io me la farei...

Galliani lo si potrebbe giustificare solo in un modo, almeno secondo il mio modo di vedere e cioè nel caso in cui Fininvest riuscisse a intascarsi una parte di quello che il Milan fattura.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Veramente chi ha cacciato a calci nel sederino Leonardo (che adesso è diventato un grandissimo quando dopo che ci ha lasciato per le m€rde era un cane) è stato il nano, non certo Galliani.


Se metti Leonardo sulla panchina, è ovvio che non tornerà a fare il dirigente dai. Non si torna indietro da certe scelte.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh oddio, significa eccome visto che quello che fatturi lo puoi spendere. Non significherebbe una beata mazza se il fatturato del Milan fosse di 10, 12 milioni più alto rispetto a quello delle squadre sopra citate. Ma visto che il Milan fattura almeno il doppio rispetto a quelle società, qualche domanda sulle reali capacità di Galliani io me la farei...
> 
> Galliani lo si potrebbe giustificare solo in un modo, almeno secondo il mio modo di vedere e cioè nel caso in cui Fininvest riuscisse a intascarsi una parte di quello che il Milan fattura.
> 
> ...



1)Scusami, ma evidentemente non sai che cosa significa la parola fatturato. Non puoi spendere quello che fatturi, semplicemente perché il fatturato è il totale dei ricavi. Ma a questi ricavi devi togliere le varie tasse e altre spese. Quindi se fatturi 300 milioni ma poi tra tasse e costi aggiuntivi te ne rimangono 20 puoi spendere solo quelli. Avere il fatturato più alto non significa nulla perché non è con quello che fai il mercato.

2)Leonardo ha portato al Milan Kakà, Thiago Silva e Pato (quando era ancora un calciatore), facendo anche la fortuna di Galliani e secondo te il pelato se l'è voluto levare di torno? Credo che non c'è stato il benestare del nano in tutto questo?


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Avere il fatturato più alto non significa una beata mazza, con tutto il rispetto.



Eh no certo.. Centra soltanto avere uno che ogni anno ti ficca 100 milioni di euro per fare mercato per poter continuare a pagare i Traorè del futuro. Certo.. 
Come è certo che è Berlusconi che ha voluto cacciare Leonardo. Il motivo, lo sai solo tu evidentemente..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 1)Scusami, ma evidentemente non sai che cosa significa la parola fatturato. Non puoi spendere quello che fatturi, semplicemente perché il fatturato è il totale dei ricavi. Ma a questi ricavi devi togliere le varie tasse e altre spese. Quindi se fatturi 300 milioni ma poi tra tasse e costi aggiuntivi te ne rimangono 20 puoi spendere solo quelli. Avere il fatturato più alto non significa nulla perché non è con quello che fai il mercato.
> 
> 2)Leonardo ha portato al Milan Kakà, Thiago Silva e Pato (quando era ancora un calciatore), facendo anche la fortuna di Galliani e secondo te il pelato se l'è voluto levare di torno? Credo che non c'è stato il benestare del nano in tutto questo?


1) Le spese ce l'hanno anche le altre società. Se gestisci male, è ovvio che i costi aumentano. 

2) Galliani si voleva togliere di mezzo Leonardo in un modo o nell'altro. Se per Galliani Leonardo fosse stato così prezioso come dirigente, non avrebbe spinto così tanto per averlo come allenatore. Tra l'altro Maldini stesso criticò Galliani per il suo essere eccessivamente accentratore. Lo stesso Braida è ormai diventato una figura inutile, perché le sue responsabilità sono state molto ridimensionate. Al Milan fa tutto Galliani, che gestisce la società a proprio piacimento.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Luglio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Eh no certo.. Centra soltanto avere uno che ogni anno ti ficca 100 milioni di euro per fare mercato per poter continuare a pagare i Traorè del futuro. Certo..
> Come è certo che è Berlusconi che ha voluto cacciare Leonardo. Il motivo, lo sai solo tu evidentemente..


Magari lo sapessi solo io il motivo. Vorrebbe dire lavorare nel Milan, un sogno per tutti noi  In realtà lo sanno anche i muri che fu Berlusconi a cacciare Leonardo, nel vecchio forum ci sono topic e pagine di commenti a testimoniarlo. 


7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> 1) Le spese ce l'hanno anche le altre società. Se gestisci male, è ovvio che i costi aumentano.
> 
> 2) Galliani si voleva togliere di mezzo Leonardo in un modo o nell'altro. Se per Galliani Leonardo fosse stato così prezioso come dirigente, non avrebbe spinto così tanto per averlo come allenatore. Tra l'altro Maldini stesso criticò Galliani per il suo essere eccessivamente accentratore. Lo stesso Braida è ormai diventato una figura inutile, perché le sue responsabilità sono state molto ridimensionate. Al Milan fa tutto Galliani, che gestisce la società a proprio piacimento.


1) Che il Milan è gestito male lo dico anch'io ed in questo Galliani ha le sue responsabilità, l'ho ripeto sempre che non è il miglior dirigente al mondo e che di cacate ne ha fatte. 

2)Al Milan fa tutto Galliani perché evidentemente a qualcuno va bene cosi.


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Magari lo sapessi solo io il motivo. Vorrebbe dire lavorare nel Milan, un sogno per tutti noi  In realtà lo sanno anche i muri che fu Berlusconi a cacciare Leonardo, nel vecchio forum ci sono topic e pagine di commenti a testimoniarlo.



Commenti o ipotesi, ma concretamente nessuno lo può sapere.
Se ammetti che Galliani ha le sue responsabilità vuol dire che NON E' VERO che NON HA COLPE. Ne ha tante quante il nano, che per inciso ogni giorno di più dimostra di essere totalmente disinteressato alle sorti del nostro amato club. Ma questo non giustifica certo l'operato totalmente inadeguato di Galliani. Perchè se per anni hai sperperato denaro e non hai fatto nulla per adeguarti a una situazione di austerity le tue belle colpe le hai. Le tasse le hanno tutte le squadre. Quello che non hanno, o non come il Milan, sono i costi totalmente inutili per il mantenimento nella rosa di elementi mediocri che percepiscono stipendi totalmente sproporzionati alla loro resa. Fossimo gestiti da un magnate del petrolio questo particolare potrebbe anche essere ininfluente, ma siccome siamo in regime di fair play finanziario e la presidenza non è più disposta a ripianare anno dopo anno milioni (tanti milioni) di buco nel bilancio, la gestione deve essere completamente diversa. Come sta facendo da anni il Bayern Monaco, che è campione di tutto.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Luglio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Commenti o ipotesi, ma concretamente nessuno lo può sapere.
> Se ammetti che Galliani ha le sue responsabilità vuol dire che NON E' VERO che NON HA COLPE. Ne ha tante quante il nano, che per inciso ogni giorno di più dimostra di essere totalmente disinteressato alle sorti del nostro amato club. Ma questo non giustifica certo l'operato totalmente inadeguato di Galliani. Perchè se per anni hai sperperato denaro e non hai fatto nulla per adeguarti a una situazione di austerity le tue belle colpe le hai. Le tasse le hanno tutte le squadre. Quello che non hanno, o non come il Milan, sono i costi totalmente inutili per il mantenimento nella rosa di elementi mediocri che percepiscono stipendi totalmente sproporzionati alla loro resa. Fossimo gestiti da un magnate del petrolio questo particolare potrebbe anche essere ininfluente, ma siccome siamo in regime di fair play finanziario e la presidenza non è più disposta a ripianare anno dopo anno milioni (tanti milioni) di buco nel bilancio, la gestione deve essere completamente diversa. Come sta facendo da anni il Bayern Monaco, che è campione di tutto.



Io parlo di QUESTA SITUAZIONE di mercato, ed in questa Galliani per me non ha colpe. Semplicemente perché anche con un monte ingaggi inferiore, con costi inferiori, questa società è lo specchio riflesso del nano. Questo fa e disfa a piacimento le cose e Galliani si deve adeguare, perché in find ei conti chi comanda si chiama Silvio Berlusconi. Mi parli di Bayern Monaco, ma quelli non hanno un pazzo che prima dice che vuole ridurre i costi e puntare sui giovani e poi si ricorda di avere una società di calcio col quale più ringalluzzire la sua immagine in caduta libera comprando Ibrahimovic e Robinho pagandoli un botto. Il Bayern o il Barcellona se iniziano un progetto poi lo portano a termine, perché sono lo specchio di soci che in assemblea votano per un progetto ben delineato. Noi siamo totalmente diversi da squadre come Bayern e Barcellona, proprio perché noi abbiamo un magnate che detta le linee guida. Se domani questo dice che vuole tornare SERIAMENTE a vincere, prende e mette mano al portafoglio. Poi però dopo uno o due anni di vittorie, dopo che ha raggiunto il suo REALE scopo, ordina di vendere perché deve risparmiare e perché si ricorda che le spese sono troppo alte da sostenere. Ed ecco che il pelato deve vendere e rimpiazzare allo stesso tempo i giocatori venduti con paracarri a parametro zero e strapagandoli. Perché quando il nano decide di vendere poi non compra, e se compra ti prende il Pazzini della situazione che ti costa quei 6/7 milioni e basta giusto per non far notare l'immobilismo societario sul mercato (a proposito di Pazzini, anche qui Galliani insultatissimo per aver speso 7 milioni per un paracarro. Alla fine della fiera credo proprio che alla fine a guadagnarci siamo stati noi e non le m.erde).


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2013)

ma se dobbiamo veramente fare crollare il monte ingaggi allora presentiamoci con 22 giocatori in prima squadra e tutti li altri dalla primavera.

siamo tutti daccordo?
allora perche si va a criticare galliani quando dice che se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno?
ha fatto scelte molto piu che discutibili ma da quando sono partiti i senatori e i 2 fenomeni mi sembra che abbia sbagliato poco.

in queste ultime 3 sessioni :
gabriel, acerbi, zapata, constant, traore, de jong, montolivo, pazzini, bojan, niang, 
salamon, umunegbu (ma solo per non perdere il posto extra, saponara, balotelli
vergara, poli

ha sbagliato pochissimo (considerando anche quanti soldi ha potuto spendere).
a parte acerbi e traore...

il problema rimangono i giocatori che avevamo prima.
robinho prende tanto, boateng anche.


----------



## Hammer (13 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma se dobbiamo veramente fare crollare il monte ingaggi allora presentiamoci con 22 giocatori in prima squadra e tutti li altri dalla primavera.
> 
> siamo tutti daccordo?
> allora perche si va a criticare galliani quando dice che se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno?
> ...



Taiwo + stipendi abnormi


----------



## robs91 (13 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma se dobbiamo veramente fare crollare il monte ingaggi allora presentiamoci con 22 giocatori in prima squadra e tutti li altri dalla primavera.
> 
> siamo tutti daccordo?
> allora perche si va a criticare galliani quando dice che se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno?
> ...



Non dimentichiamoci di Mexes a cui diamo 4 milioni netti all'anno di stipendio.E' francamente inaccettabile che il francese prenda quanto Balotelli.
Senza contare i 3.5 a Montolivo e De Jong....


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> scusate l' ignoranza ma il Santos che sta ricevendo quasi 80 mln sulle loro cessioni non hanno i soldi per Binho?
> 
> avevano un buco più grosso del nostro in bilancio dell' anno scorso?



Il Santos aveva raggiunto l'accordo economico per il cartellino del giocatore, quasi sei mln di euro, è con il calciatore stesso che non ha trovato l'accordo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



robs91 ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamoci di Mexes a cui diamo 4 milioni netti all'anno di stipendio.E' francamente inaccettabile che il francese prenda quanto Balotelli.
> Senza contare i 3.5 a Montolivo e De Jong....



Montolivo se li merita tutti secondo me.


----------



## robs91 (13 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Santos aveva raggiunto l'accordo economico per il cartellino del giocatore, quasi sei mln di euro, è con il calciatore stesso che non ha trovato l'accordo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Prende quanto Pirlo e un milione netto in più di Vidal.Per me bisognava dargli sui 2-2,5 e poi al massimo, dopo almeno due stagioni positive, si poteva discutere di un adeguamento.


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2013)

Vidal ora andrà a prendere oltre 4 mln comunque! 

Che poi si sa che un giocatore a parametro zero prende un ingaggio superiore, proprio per il fatto che arriva da svincolato con il cartellino in mano. Qualche anno fa Montolivo al Milan avrebbe preso da subito sui 4 mln e passa secondo me. 

Rimane il fatto che dopo la precedente annata se li sia meritati


----------



## robs91 (13 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vidal ora andrà a prendere oltre 4 mln comunque!
> 
> Che poi si sa che un giocatore a parametro zero prende un ingaggio superiore, proprio per il fatto che arriva da svincolato con il cartellino in mano. Qualche anno fa Montolivo al Milan avrebbe preso da subito sui 4 mln e passa secondo me.
> 
> Rimane il fatto che dopo la precedente annata se li sia meritati


Appunto, Vidal dopo due grandi stagioni otterrà l'aumento.
Per me Montolivo non meritava quell'ingaggio,in fondo alla Fiorentina non ha mai dimostrato di essere un campione(secondo me non lo è neanche adesso,ma vabbè).E se devo strapagare un giocatore solo perchè parametro zero,francamente è meglio rinunciare.


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Taiwo + stipendi abnormi



io ho parlato solo delli ultimi 3 mercati (giugno 2012 - gennaio 2013 - giugno 2013)

quindi taiwo non lo considero.
stipendi abnormi da 1 anno ?
non credo proprio.

solo de jong.

inutile parlare di mexes : il contratto di mexes e stato fatto molto molto prima.
ripeto, in questi ultimi dodici mesi, pochissimi errori.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Luglio 2013)

Negli ultimi anni ha fatto pochissime cose buone e moltissime negative. Per quanto concerne la parte prettamente tecnica per me oramai è abbastanza inadeguato. Le uniche cose che gli giustifico sono l'affare Tevez-Pato (nessuna colpa), Taiwo (siamo onesti,nessuno si sarebbe mai aspettato fosse così schiappa), Pirlo (si vedeva che non aveva più voglia) e la mancata cessione di Robinho; + ovviamente tutte le varie cessioni ( Sheva,Kakà ecc ). Ma per quanto riguarda tutti gli altri errori lui ha responsabilità, molte responsabilità.


----------



## addox (14 Luglio 2013)

La colpa è di tutti. Berlusconi che con un patrimonio di 12 miliardi di dollari fa il poveraccio è si copre con il flair play finanziario, che non dice che non puoi avere un bilancio anche in leggero rosso, 10-12 milioni che basterebbero almeno a migliorare leggermente la rosa di anno in anno. Galliani che ormai è un satrapo, che oltre ai favori ai suoi amici procuratori ormai non sa più fare e ha mantenuto un monte ingaggi negli ultimi dieci anni a livello dei top team europei, ma ha vinto poco e nulla (uno scudetto ogni cinque anni).
Il problema è che questa coppia ce la dovremo tenere fino alla fine, ma quella vera.


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Luglio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non dimentichiamoci di Mexes a cui diamo 4 milioni netti all'anno di stipendio.E' francamente inaccettabile che il francese prenda quanto Balotelli.
> Senza contare i 3.5 a Montolivo e De Jong....



De Jong a parte, quei soldi a Mexes e Montolivo sono giustificati. Cioè dei due quelli che li merita tutti e Montolivo, Mexes no, però i giocatori a parametro zero vengono inevitabilmente strapagati per toglierli alla concorrenza.


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2013)

addox ha scritto:


> La colpa è di tutti. Berlusconi che con un patrimonio di 12 miliardi di dollari fa il poveraccio è si copre con il flair play finanziario, che non dice che non puoi avere un bilancio anche in leggero rosso, 10-12 milioni che basterebbero almeno a migliorare leggermente la rosa di anno in anno. Galliani che ormai è un satrapo, che oltre ai favori ai suoi amici procuratori ormai non sa più fare e ha mantenuto un monte ingaggi negli ultimi dieci anni a livello dei top team europei, ma ha vinto poco e nulla (uno scudetto ogni cinque anni).
> Il problema è che questa coppia ce la dovremo tenere fino alla fine, ma quella vera.


Berlusconi e' inguaiato...fra qualche anno mediaset chiudera.


----------



## Hammer (14 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Berlusconi e' inguaiato...fra qualche anno mediaset chiudera.



Per quale motivo dovrebbe essere inguaiato?


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo dovrebbe essere inguaiato?


Mediaset non fattura piu come una volta....di conseguenza non sgancia piu soldi al milan


----------



## vota DC (14 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> De Jong a parte, quei soldi a Mexes e Montolivo sono giustificati. Cioè dei due quelli che li merita tutti e Montolivo, Mexes no, però i giocatori a parametro zero vengono inevitabilmente strapagati per toglierli alla concorrenza.



Ma Montolivo è stata una sorpresa positiva, lui è entrato come Tontolivo o Dormolivo quindi avrebbe dovuto cominciare con non più di 2 milioni. Mexes può meritare i 4 milioni ora che c'è crisi di centrali, ma il contratto risale a quando Yepes era in condizioni migliori, c'era Thiago Silva e c'era Nesta, in pratica una riserva di 4 milioni.


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Luglio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Montolivo è stata una sorpresa positiva, lui è entrato come Tontolivo o Dormolivo quindi avrebbe dovuto cominciare con non più di 2 milioni. Mexes può meritare i 4 milioni ora che c'è crisi di centrali, ma il contratto risale a quando Yepes era in condizioni migliori, c'era Thiago Silva e c'era Nesta, in pratica una riserva di 4 milioni.



Un piccolo appunto. Vero che Mexes fu preso quando aveva Nesta e T.Silva davanti, ma fu preso proprio per sostituire un Nesta in declino che in quella stagione giocò meno rispetto agli anni precedenti.

Detto questo io sono d'accordissimo con te, il problema però è che se avessimo offerto 2 milioni a Montolivo quello se ne sarebbe andato da un'altra parte. A Montolivo furono offerti quei soldi per superare la concorrenza, perché oggi giocano TUTTI per soldi. Lo stesso discorso vale per Mexes. Non valgono quei soldi, ma purtroppo è il mercato a fare il prezzo e noi dobbiamo purtroppo adeguarci.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Un piccolo appunto. Vero che Mexes fu preso quando aveva Nesta e T.Silva davanti, ma fu preso proprio per sostituire un Nesta in declino che in quella stagione giocò meno rispetto agli anni precedenti.
> 
> Detto questo io sono d'accordissimo con te, il problema però è che se avessimo offerto 2 milioni a Montolivo quello se ne sarebbe andato da un'altra parte. A Montolivo furono offerti quei soldi per superare la concorrenza, perché oggi giocano TUTTI per soldi. Lo stesso discorso vale per Mexes. Non valgono quei soldi, ma purtroppo è il mercato a fare il prezzo e noi dobbiamo purtroppo adeguarci.



ma l'ottimo dirigente deve anche capire fin dove è conveniente partecipare all'asta , prendi l'esempio di mexes , il francese ha sempre alternato ottime prestazioni a prestazioni sotto tono , aveva gia una certa età quindi non aveva molti margini di miglioramento a sto punto ha senso dare lo stipendio di un campione ad uno che rientra nella categoria degli ottimi giocatori?


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma l'ottimo dirigente deve anche capire fin dove è conveniente partecipare all'asta , prendi l'esempio di mexes , il francese ha sempre alternato ottime prestazioni a prestazioni sotto tono , aveva gia una certa età quindi non aveva molti margini di miglioramento a sto punto ha senso dare lo stipendio di un campione ad uno che rientra nella categoria degli ottimi giocatori?



Detta cosi sembra che Mexes sia un vecchio decrepito  Scherzi a parte, Mexes era a parametro zero, per gli altri devi pagare il cartellino. Ovvio che, nella nostra situazione, tra uno a cui devi pagare il cartellino ed un buon giocatore come Mexes a parametro zero vai sul secondo. Perché alla fine gira e rigira il discorso è sempre quello e cioè che dall'alto si spende pesantemente solo quando si ha un ritorno di immagine, mica per altro.


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2013)

Mexes è stata una delle operazioni più stupide sbagliate della storia, pochi peni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Detta cosi sembra che Mexes sia un vecchio decrepito  Scherzi a parte, Mexes era a parametro zero, per gli altri devi pagare il cartellino. Ovvio che, nella nostra situazione, tra uno a cui devi pagare il cartellino ed un buon giocatore come Mexes a parametro zero vai sul secondo. Perché alla fine gira e rigira il discorso è sempre quello e cioè che dall'alto si spende pesantemente solo quando si ha un ritorno di immagine, mica per altro.



mica ho descritto mexes come un vecchio decrepito XD quella è la categoria di apparteneza di mexes , se dovessi descriverlo come lo definiresti ? io , come ho detto , lo reputo un ottimo giocatore che per suoi limiti non ha mai fatto il salto di qualità e per me un ottimo giocatore 4 mil non li deve prendere


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mica ho descritto mexes come un vecchio decrepito XD quella è la categoria di apparteneza di mexes , se dovessi descriverlo come lo definiresti ? io , come ho detto , lo reputo un ottimo giocatore che per suoi limiti non ha mai fatto il salto di qualità e per me un ottimo giocatore 4 mil non li deve prendere



Ripeto, io sono d'accordo con te su questo, però il prezzo lo fa il mercato e considerando che soldi per comprare giocatori non ce ne sono siamo costretti a strapagare altri giocatori come Mexes a parametro zero (non tiratemi fuori Traoré perché su quello la penso come voi).


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, io sono d'accordo con te su questo, però il prezzo lo fa il mercato e considerando che soldi per comprare giocatori non ce ne sono siamo costretti a strapagare altri giocatori come Mexes a parametro zero (non tiratemi fuori Traoré perché su quello la penso come voi).



Per il giocatore dal punto di vista finanziario se non sei un club ricco devi vedere le seguenti cose:
-età (e Mexes aveva 29 anni)
-salute (era ROTTO)
-costo e anni di ingaggio (quadriennale a 8 milioni lordi a un giocatore che non è mai stato NESSUNO)
-rivendibilità in base ai parametri scritti prima : ZERO!


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2013)

Il punto è sempre il solito. Galliani ha fatto tante boiate in passato, ma quest'anno è inutile prendersela con lui. Come ho già detto altre volte:come fai a fare mercato se il tuo budget è ZERO euro? Una situazione del genere poi ha delle conseguenze anche sul mercato in uscita. Se tu hai zero euro è ovvio che le altre società se ne approfittano facendo i barboni solo con te (vedasi il Santos), proprio perchè sanno che te hai bisogno di quei danari per sopravvivere.


----------



## Hammer (14 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Mediaset non fattura piu come una volta....di conseguenza non sgancia piu soldi al milan



Non stiamo parlando dell'impresa sotto casa, ne sei cosciente? Stiamo parlando di una delle più grandi aziende italiane.


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non stiamo parlando dell'impresa sotto casa, ne sei cosciente? Stiamo parlando di una delle più grandi aziende italiane.



Ciò non toglie che sta messa male male male male


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non stiamo parlando dell'impresa sotto casa, ne sei cosciente? Stiamo parlando di una delle più grandi aziende italiane.


Ne sono coscente...
Per mediaset il milan non è mai stato un guadagno in termini economici e in questo periodo di crisi si fa sentire di piu.


----------



## addox (14 Luglio 2013)

Io stò parlando del patrimonio del nano. mediaset potrebbe fallire domani, ma il suo patrimonio sarebbe sempre li. Io non chiedo al berlusca di rimanere in mutande investendo 12 miliardi di dollari nel Milan, ma tra metterci 100 milioni all'anno e metterci zero ci sarà una via di mezzo? Ci stà prendendo per il sedere e pretende anche che i tifosi siano d'accordo. Non ti rendi conto che i tifosi del Milan, negli ultimi anni sono più contenti di avere il bilancio in parità, rispetto che vincere lo scudetto? Secondo te è una cosa sensata per un tifoso di calcio che dovrebbe solo interessarsi a quello che succede in campo?


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Luglio 2013)

addox ha scritto:


> Io stò parlando del patrimonio del nano. mediaset potrebbe fallire domani, ma il suo patrimonio sarebbe sempre li. Io non chiedo al berlusca di rimanere in mutande investendo 12 miliardi di dollari nel Milan, ma tra metterci 100 milioni all'anno e metterci zero ci sarà una via di mezzo? Ci stà prendendo per il sedere e pretende anche che i tifosi siano d'accordo. Non ti rendi conto che i tifosi del Milan, negli ultimi anni sono più contenti di avere il bilancio in parità, rispetto che vincere lo scudetto? Secondo te è una cosa sensata per un tifoso di calcio che dovrebbe solo interessarsi a quello che succede in campo?



I dati di Forbes parlano di un patrimonio "ufficiale" di 6.4 miliardi di dollari, non 12. Sono sempre tanti ovviamente.


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2013)

addox ha scritto:


> Io stò parlando del patrimonio del nano. mediaset potrebbe fallire domani, ma il suo patrimonio sarebbe sempre li. Io non chiedo al berlusca di rimanere in mutande investendo 12 miliardi di dollari nel Milan, ma tra metterci 100 milioni all'anno e metterci zero ci sarà una via di mezzo? Ci stà prendendo per il sedere e pretende anche che i tifosi siano d'accordo. Non ti rendi conto che i tifosi del Milan, negli ultimi anni sono più contenti di avere il bilancio in parità, rispetto che vincere lo scudetto? Secondo te è una cosa sensata per un tifoso di calcio che dovrebbe solo interessarsi a quello che succede in campo?


Cosa centra il patrimonio personale...
Secondo te abramovich o gli sceicchi finanziano le loro squadre con il patrimonio personale?


----------



## Ale (14 Luglio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> I dati di Forbes parlano di un patrimonio "ufficiale" di 6.4 miliardi di dollari, non 12. Sono sempre tanti ovviamente.



poi c'e' quello non ufficiale


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> poi c'e' quello non ufficiale



Che è peraltro la parte "più ingente" del patrimonio. Io se fossi in lui abbandonerei tutto e me ne andrei. Altro che Milan e politica. Me ne sbatterei gli zebedei....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il punto è sempre il solito. Galliani ha fatto tante boiate in passato, ma quest'anno è inutile prendersela con lui. Come ho già detto altre volte:come fai a fare mercato se il tuo budget è ZERO euro? Una situazione del genere poi ha delle conseguenze anche sul mercato in uscita. Se tu hai zero euro è ovvio che le altre società se ne approfittano facendo i barboni solo con te (vedasi il Santos), proprio perchè sanno che te hai bisogno di quei danari per sopravvivere.


Il bilancio è qualcosa che tiene conto anche delle boiate passate. Non è che con un colpo di spugna puoi cancellare tutto. La situazione attuale è figlia delle scelte insensate del geometra antennaro... poi che Berlusconi non stia più cacciando un centesimo dal 2006 a questa parte è assolutamente vero. Però non posso esimermi dal biasimare l'operato di Galliani, che non è la persona più adatta a gestire una situazione in cui devi avere più idee che soldi in tasca.


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il bilancio è qualcosa che tiene conto anche delle boiate passate. Non è che con un colpo di spugna puoi cancellare tutto. La situazione attuale è figlia delle scelte insensate del geometra antennaro... poi che Berlusconi non stia più cacciando un centesimo dal 2006 a questa parte è assolutamente vero. Però non posso esimermi dal biasimare l'operato di Galliani, che non è la persona più adatta a gestire una situazione in cui devi avere più idee che soldi in tasca.



Attenzione, io parlo dell'attuale sessione di mercato. Che Galliani in passato abbia fatto errori gravi, dei quali alcuni stanno avendo conseguenze sul presente, è assodato. Ma qui si parla dell'attuale campagna acquisti e io ripeto ancora la solita domanda:come faccio a fare mercato se il mio budget è letteralmente zero euro? Si dice che Galliani non sa fare le nozze con i fichi secchi e ho visto che qualcuno ha tirato in ballo il paragone con Moggi, che aveva queste capacità. In parte è vero, Fester non è assolutamente abituato a condurre campagne acquisti in questo modo, ma anche volendo andare al risparmio mi sembra un' impresa ai limiti dell'impossibile farlo con nemmeno un soldo in tasca.


----------

